# Manager  e scrupoli



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Scambi di sms, ad un certo punto...

Io
_Ora sono seria. Serissima. Ogni tanto mi allontani. Lo so che la causa non sono io in quanto Tebe, lo so...ma ho la percezione che davvero tu sia in un periodo troppo stressante e ovviamente il noi non per nessuno dei due una priorità ma a volte mi fai sentire di troppo. _

Lui
_Mia cara...io mi nutro di stress, purtroppo. E non si tratta di priorità ma di vita.
Piacerebbe anche a me poter gestire il tempo meglio ma la coscienza è il mio più grande nemico/amico, quindi sono sempre a fare patti con lei.
Sia lavorativi sia di vita.
Tu sei una cosa bella.
Un inaspettata fortuna, ma non riesco a non essere me stesso.
_
Non gli ho risposto.
Non so cosa rispondergli.
Non so cosa pensare.
Non so niente.

Non ho mai avuto una storia amantifera con questi connotati non riesco a capire fino in fondo i patti con la coscienza ed è questo forse...

L'ho scritto nel forum di là, indipendentemente da tutte le ironie.
Se qualcosa mi balla sulla coscienza, che mi costringe a guardarmi allo specchio e vedere una donna che non riconosco...se questo mi da "ansia", io mollo colpo.
Se i miei scrupoli mi fanno vivere male, come sicuramente vive male Manager, allora...
Anche se è una cosa bella.
Io lascio stare.

In passato ho combattuto battaglie devastanti con i sensi di colpa, con le mille domande che mi ponevo, con i continui cambiamenti di rotta portati dal mettermi in discussione più di quanto una persona normale dovesse fare.
E ho fatto troppi patti con me stessa per poterne fare ancora di "pesanti". Per ora almeno.

Quando scrivo "Non mi avrete mai come volete voi". Scrivo quello che penso. Perchè nel mio passato, il voi, era il pensiero giusto moralmente a prescindere senza se e senza ma.
Hanno tentato di farmi sentire sbagliata (che poi non è nemmeno giusto il termine "sbagliata"), come se la sciallanza fosse sinonimo di persona un pò superficiale.
E tutti a sentirsi in dovere di diventare "maestri".

E' passata quella fase, da molto ormai.
E ho capito crescendo che avevano solo "paura".
Paura di qualcuno, Tebe, che non riuscivano a controllare molto. Che ragionava strano e faceva saltare schemi precostituiti famigliari.

Oggi, più o meno, so chi sono. Cosa valgo. E anche cosa non valgo.
Ho imparato, come ho già scritto, a diventare una contorsionista della vita, senza rinunciare alle mie idee, a quello che sono per me stessa e gli altri.
Le domande me le faccio sempre, siamo sapiens  in crescita e il giorno che smetterò di cambiare o farmi domande, vuol dire che sono morta.
Amo pensarmi in divenire.

Ma stasera.
Proprio adesso. Qui nello sfogatoio.
Azienda praticamente vuota.
Molto silenzio.
Bacetti finiti.
Un caffè al ginseng che non ho bevuto di fianco.
Sigaretta di cui spargo cenere ovunque.
Stasera...mi rileggo. Rileggo il suo sms.

E mi rimane in testa 
_Tu sei una cosa bella.
Un inaspettata fortuna, ma non riesco a non essere me stesso._

Che strano. La prima cosa che ho pensato è stata...Lothar.
E si.
In un commento ha scritto che per Manager sono stata inaspettata.
E' vero.
Qui dentro l' hanno capito tutti e non ci vuole un genio.

_Una cosa bella._
Si.
Lo so. Immagino almeno.
Uno non tradisce mica perchè la sente come una penitenza. 

_Non riesco a non essere me stesso._
So anche questo.
La sua stronzaggine. Il suo egoismo.
Non ha maschere Manager. Come non ne ho io.
Pacchetto "completo"
Nessuno di noi due finge virtù che non possiede. Come reputo sia giusto fare. Ma non solo con l'amante. Con tutti.

Mi piace Manager.
Io piaccio a lui.

Scrupoli.
Eccoli.
Quelli per Mattia c'erano. Pochi. Pochissimi. 
Ma invece. Quelli che sto provando mentre scrivo.
Sono per Manager.

Perchè lo sento a pelle che si sta di nuovo martorizzando la coscienza e ho l'impressione (ma sono egocentrica a manetta quindi posso sbagliarmi, e consideriamo pure la mia altissima autostima:mrgreen che lui non avrà "la forza" di troncare questa storia.
E i continui patti che fa con se stesso ho idea che siano tipo
_Ancora una volta con Tebina e poi basta. Giurin giuretto croce sul cuore.
_Per poi non farcela.

No basta. Sto andando fuori.
Oggi troppe sollecitazioni.
la mollo qui.
Anche perchè non so davvero cosa fare. ( e meno male che non mi faccio mai domande, minchia.)

Quindi per ora non faccio niente.
Poi vediamo


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2012)

Ehm....


Secondo me, Tebuzz, stava solo dicendo che non riesce a mettere da parte le sue responsabilità lavorative e di vita per potersi ritagliare del tempo con te...
La sua coscienza intesa come senso del dovere, qui.

Secondo me, il discorso della coscienza "tradire o no" Man se l'è fatto tempo fa, e l'ha risolto.
Non mi ricordo la pagina di blog precisa, ma se la rileggessi ti direi "ecco vedi? E' qua che ti ha detto "ai miei sensi di colpa ci penso io" 
E poi ti direi "Ecco, qua invece ti ha detto... ecco ora sono a posto, vieni sulle mie ginocchia Principessa""


----------



## geko (7 Giugno 2012)

Il segreto è non farsi domande, il segreto è non fermarsi a pensare.

Invidio chi ci riesce, io veramente lo invidio. Perché mi sono accorto di non esserne più capace. Ti dirò: quando non sono io a mettermi lì coscientemente a pensare, i pensieri arrivano prepotentemente ed è perfino peggio.

Manager non riesce a non pensare, per come la vedo io. Guarda, sul serio, io lo capisco, lo capisco quando si fa tutte le seghe mentali e quello che ti posso dire è che le sue non sono semplici pippe mentali, le sue sono vere e proprie devastanti chiavate. 


Firmato: uno che lo sa.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Giugno 2012)

sai come e'Tebe a quasi 55 anni difficilmente sbaglio..come hai notato..avevo previsto tutto.Purtroppo....tocca ferro...perche'la cosa e'troppa lunga e sfocia per forza nell'amore,normalissimo che sia cosi'...sarete amanti per tantissimi anni.
E forse fate bene...io come ha detto la mia amica C..non sono da innamoramento facile..per fortuna.. e voglia Dio che mai accada.Devi prendere decisione definitiva..in un senso o nell'altro.at salut..non vorrei essere in te


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2012)

LA STORIA DI TEBE E MAN

Tebe e Man cominciano a frequentarsi.
Poco, il tempo è poco, e poi quei tira e molla per via del carattere di entrambi...
E magari proprio per quei tira e molla quando poi magari Man appare magicamente nell'ufficio, il tutto è ancora più deliziosa.

Tebe, una bellezza inaspettata nella vita di Man. Lui ha già fatto i conti con se stesso. La vuole. E no, non metterà a rischio il suo matrimonio. Ma la vuole, questa camera fatta di colori e luce e profumi.

Man, un maschio, diamine. Una mascolinità quasi palpabile, nuvole di testosterone quando cammina, quando ringhia, e quella vena sul collo...
Tebe lo vuole  vuole che continui a scoparla, in Motel e col cervello.
Anche lei i suoi conti con se stessa se li è fatti, e continuerà a farseli.
L'amore per Mattia è fuori discussione.

Quindi, tutto bene.
Entrambi hanno chiaro nella propria testa -e anche in basso- cosa vogliono e cosa sono disposti a rischiare e cosa non rischieranno mai.

Potenziali problemi?

Siete entrambi persone interessanti, intelligenti, affascinanti.
Vi stimate sul lavoro.
Tu a lui mancavi, da chissà quanto tempo.
Lui per te, abbi pazienza, è quel pizzico di nuvola di testosterone da maschio Alfa che a conviverci resisteresti una settimana forse, ma che ogni tanto... ci vuole.

E' una storia che può tranquillamente andare avanti anni. Ma tranquillamente.
Perchè appunto vi vedete poco, litigate, vi incazzate, vi mordete, vi eccitate, continuamente. E' una storia sempre fresca.

E negli anni, per quanto prudenti... bè Tebuzz, non serve che lo dica. Se ogni volta che te lo fai hai una probabilità dell'un per mille di essere beccata, dopo mille volte la somma delle probabilità è minacciosamente vicina al 100%

E Mattia lo sospetta già. In ufficio si chiacchiera già. Man è uno sciocco galletto quando si tratta della sua relazione con te, da non traditore si sente invisibile.

Il rischio non è che voi vi innamoriate. A parte che lui ti vuole già bene.  Anche se vi innamoraste riuscireste  a tenere la cosa nei "canoni".
Lui non lascerebbe la moglie. tu lasceresti Man se cominciasse a farti male il cuore.

Secondo me, il rischio è che vi becchino quando la storia NON è una semplice storia di sesso.
Man non è un toy, non lo è da diverso tempo.

Tutto qui.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Giugno 2012)

tebeman suona un po' come doberman :rotfl:


----------



## Cattivik (7 Giugno 2012)

Minchia Tebe basta!!! E che cazzo... Quando ho bisogno di leggere cose free easy liberty te mi piombi con ste cose!!! No io ho fatto praticamente la notte scorsa in bianco e adesso devo svegliare il neurone!

Tebe... Ti dico solo una cosa... Una castracazzi non potrebbe mai avere questi pensieri... Una AT non CUCG... Non potrebbe porsi queste domande...

Manager... Mi ci vedo io enne (enne perché non riesco a calcolare quanti) anni fa... La mia Tebe la ricordo ancora oggi... E ti assicuro che escono solo ricordi positivi...

Cattivik


----------



## UltimoSangre (7 Giugno 2012)

Taglia o ama.


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Cattivik;bt3340 ha detto:
			
		

> *Minchia Tebe basta!!! E che cazzo... Quando ho bisogno di leggere cose free easy liberty te mi piombi con ste cose!!! No io ho fatto praticamente la notte scorsa in bianco e adesso devo svegliare il neurone!
> *
> Tebe... Ti dico solo una cosa... Una castracazzi non potrebbe mai avere questi pensieri... Una AT non CUCG... Non potrebbe porsi queste domande...
> 
> ...


Uffa ma non va mai bene niente! E quando faccio la iper cazzona mi sgridate, e quando faccio la sera pure! Devo inventare una terza personalità? Minchia non è così facile! Comunque ti tocca. Sono in modalità seria fino a domani sicuro.


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre;bt3341 ha detto:
			
		

> Taglia o ama.


Così netto? 
No dai...poi che amore...mica ho il telecomando...e ha ragione Nausicaa. Se cominciasse farmi male il cuore mollerei subito il colpo. Non voglio che Mattia abbia vicino una donna come era lui quando era innamorato dell'altra. Mi sentirei una merda totale perchè io ho potuto superarlo, lui non lo farebbe.
Tagliare poi perchè...non che non ci pensi negli ultimi tempi ma no. No no.


----------



## Cattivik (7 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3342 ha detto:
			
		

> Uffa ma non va mai bene niente! E quando faccio la iper cazzona mi sgridate, e quando faccio la sera pure! Devo inventare una terza personalità? Minchia non è così facile! Comunque ti tocca. Sono in modalità seria fino a domani sicuro.



Non mi tocca... Son cazzi di Mattia... Dei suoi gatti dei ricci... E se si protrae a domani mattina pure di Raggio di Sole....

Cattivik

P.S. Diciamo che mi interessa però....


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa;bt3337 ha detto:
			
		

> LA STORIA DI TEBE E MAN
> 
> Tebe e Man cominciano a frequentarsi.
> Poco, il tempo è poco, e poi quei tira e molla per via del carattere di entrambi...
> ...


quuto tutto quanto sopra... (strano...non lo faccio mai con te...e ogni volta che lasci un commento mi costringi a reimpostare il navigatore sinaptico)
Dell'altro commento invece, rileggendo i due sms...si è accesa una lucina su un altro punto di vista e chiave di lettura.
Mi rendo conto di essere nquinata da quello che vedo quando sono con lui e che mi fa percepire che comunque le sue belle fisime se le fa ancora anche se meno.

Ho un pò paura di fargli...male.
Lo so che è grande e grosso, che non è un invornito, che che che. Lo so.
Ma alcune volte, pur non mettendo in dubbio la sua alfaggine, lo vedo emotivamente meno corazzato della sottoscritta, che ad un certo punto si dice...ma si, fottetevi.
Lui no. 
Forse ha ragione davvero sbri quando dice che ho travisato il concetto di volontariato. Il preoccuparmi degli altri, quegli altri che toccano le mie corde e fare in modo che siano "protetti". Anche da me.
Minerva dice che ci vuole pelo sullo stomaco a tradire.
ha ragione.
Io, quel pelo su manager non lo vedo molto.
In un motel almeno. Dove non solo letteralmente si è nudi.

Minchia toglietemi le canne...:canna:


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

geko;bt3335 ha detto:
			
		

> Il segreto è non farsi domande, il segreto è non fermarsi a pensare.
> 
> Invidio chi ci riesce, io veramente lo invidio. Perché mi sono accorto di non esserne più capace. Ti dirò: quando non sono io a mettermi lì coscientemente a pensare, i pensieri arrivano prepotentemente ed è perfino peggio.
> 
> ...


Non lo vedo da devastanti chiavate mentali ma sicuramente quando gli parte l'embolo domandone, qualcosa di più di una pippa se la fa.


Ripeto.
Toglietemi le :canna:


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Cattivik;bt3344 ha detto:
			
		

> Non mi tocca... Son cazzi di Mattia... Dei suoi gatti dei ricci... E se si protrae a domani mattina pure di Raggio di Sole....
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. Diciamo che mi interessa però....


va beh dai... ti permetto di invitarmi a pranzo lunedi. Che ne dici? Manager non c'è nemmeno....solito centro commerciale? guarda che manco stavolta porto le micro tette...




ripeto.
Toglietemi le :canna:


----------



## Cattivik (7 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3347 ha detto:
			
		

> va beh dai... ti permetto di invitarmi a pranzo lunedi. Che ne dici? Manager non c'è nemmeno....solito centro commerciale? guarda che nemmeno stavolta porto le micro tette...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok invito ufficiale per pranzo lunedì... Solito centro commerciale...

Non porti le tette? Beh cogliere la differenza tra quando le hai e quando no è per intenditori...

Cattivik

P.S. Non dirlo a Mons se no mi prepara un altro trappolone e va beh che si deve far muovere l'economia ma io con l'auto ci lavoro...

P.S. No no se le canne hanno questo effetto ci penso io... Hai posto sotto casa tua per un TIR?


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3345 ha detto:
			
		

> quuto tutto quanto sopra... (strano...non lo faccio mai con te...e ogni volta che lasci un commento mi costringi a reimpostare il navigatore sinaptico)
> Dell'altro commento invece, rileggendo i due sms...si è accesa una lucina su un altro punto di vista e chiave di lettura.
> Mi rendo conto di essere nquinata da quello che vedo quando sono con lui e che mi fa percepire che comunque le sue belle fisime se le fa ancora anche se meno.
> 
> ...



Sai come puoi fargli male?
Andandotene.

C'è poco da fare, se tu lo molli lui ci starà male, e lì sì che dovrà passarsi una bella crisetta esistenziale di mezza età. 

Stella, ora è già tardi. Al massimo avresti dovuto fare marcia indietro diverso tempo fa. 
E lui, credimi, questo l'ha già messo in conto. Di starci male per te.
Dagli il credito che daresti a un essere senziente, e pensa che si è fatto i suoi conti e si è assunto -o almeno ci proverà- le sue responsabilità.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Giugno 2012)

posso andare controcorrente? per me sta prendendo le distanze... credendo che tu voglia una parte più grande della sua vita. Lui è al centro del suo universo, secondo me.


----------



## Tebe (8 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt3352 ha detto:
			
		

> posso andare controcorrente? per me sta prendendo le distanze... credendo che tu voglia una parte più grande della sua vita. Lui è al centro del suo universo, secondo me.


Vero. Lui è al centro del suo universo. Lo ammette. Lo dice. Lo so. Mi piace. Da lui. Lo accetto. Fa parte del fascino che esercita su di me. E ce lo diciamo spesso. Ridendo.
Ma sulle distanze no, non sono d'accordo, perchè quelle le ha già prese.Un mesetto fa,  ha alzato muri. Era nella sua crisi di coscienza maxima. E il nostro "noi" è cambiato, sia in motel sia sul lavoro.
Sul lavoro è sempre lui ma i nostri contatti personali si sono quasi azzerati in confronto a prima, mentre in motel è diventato molto più avvolgente, in una sorta di compensazione.

e non credo pensi io voglia una parte più importante nella sua vita. No, non credo.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Giugno 2012)

love story..e anche di brutto..sei finita Tebe e'troppo tardi...auguri e figli maschi..pero'a questo punto sarebbe corretto fare come un'utente,che ha mollato marito e figlio,per fare l'amante a tempo pieno.
Mattia non merita in simile trattamento.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3353 ha detto:
			
		

> Vero. Lui è al centro del suo universo. Lo ammette. Lo dice. Lo so. Mi piace. Da lui. Lo accetto. Fa parte del fascino che esercita su di me. E ce lo diciamo spesso. Ridendo.
> Ma sulle distanze no, non sono d'accordo, perchè quelle le ha già prese.Un mesetto fa, ha alzato muri. Era nella sua crisi di coscienza maxima. E il nostro "noi" è cambiato, sia in motel sia sul lavoro.
> Sul lavoro è sempre lui ma i nostri contatti personali si sono quasi azzerati in confronto a prima, mentre in motel è diventato molto più avvolgente, in una sorta di compensazione.
> 
> e non credo pensi io voglia una parte più importante nella sua vita. No, non credo.


stai confermando quello che pensavo io, secondo me. Se avesse una vera crisi di coscienza troncherebbe... invece fa il macho seduttoreunhappy, ricoprendoti da una parte di complimenti ma facendoti presente che quello che c'è tra voi è 'sbagliato'.


----------



## Tebe (8 Giugno 2012)

lothar57;bt3355 ha detto:
			
		

> love story..e anche di brutto..sei finita Tebe e'troppo tardi...auguri e figli maschi..pero'a questo punto sarebbe corretto fare come un'utente,che ha mollato marito e figlio,per fare l'amante a tempo pieno.
> Mattia non merita in simile trattamento.


Madonna Lothar quanto sei drammatico!
ma che mollare Mattia...per cosa...mica sono innamorata ma poi...ma non lo voglio uno come manager!
Amante io a tempo pieno? Ma per favore...al limite lo faccio fare agli altri l'amante a tempo pieno...ho una vita io.
Mattia non merita un simile trattamento? Di cosa. Di un paio di corna? Niente che uccida. E tu lo sai bene.
Veramente lothar,stai vedendo un sentimento che da parte mia non c'è.
Non come lo intendi tu. Ma per niente proprio.


----------



## Tebe (8 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt3357 ha detto:
			
		

> stai confermando quello che pensavo io, secondo me. Se avesse una vera crisi di coscienza troncherebbe... invece fa il macho seduttoreunhappy, ricoprendoti da una parte di complimenti ma facendoti presente che quello che c'è tra voi è 'sbagliato'.


No...io non lo percepisco così. Almeno sul fatto di farmi percepire che è sbagliato quello che c'è fra noi.
Lo sappiamo e ne abbiamo anche parlato. Nessuno dei due ha mai detto che è "giusto".
Sulla coscienza...bbbrrrrrr....a me basta la mia...(la sua non mi è nemmeno troppo simpatica!)


----------



## Flavia (8 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt3357 ha detto:
			
		

> stai confermando quello che pensavo io, secondo me. Se avesse una vera crisi di coscienza troncherebbe... invece fa il macho seduttoreunhappy, ricoprendoti da una parte di complimenti ma facendoti presente che quello che c'è tra voi è 'sbagliato'.


:up:
brava analisi perfetta!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2012)

Io la penso come Nausicaa. Siete presi entrambi come mi sembra giusto che sia. Non corri rischi come dicd Lothar, ti ripeto io ti cspisvo molto bene. Lui secondo me ti ha semplicemente detto che: sei un raggio di sole, ti vedrebbe anche più spesso ma nella sua vita c'é altro di più importante. Tu ci sei nob vuole perderti ma non modifica la sua vita e i suoi impegni per te. Non ci leggo crisi di coscienza, scrupoli o altro. Mi sembra una coerente lettura della sua vita così come é oggi.
Per te non é un toy é un bel pensiero, un uomo che stimi che ti attira ecc... Lothar sbaglia alla grande..Mattia non corre rischi secondo me e sono certa che te la giocherai alla grande... Leggere la tua stpria sempre più mi ricorda la mia....


----------



## Eliade (8 Giugno 2012)

Io invece non riesco a capire.
hai qualche scrupolo per Mattia,ì, non è un granché a letto, ti ha delusa pure fuori dal letto, chiaramente non vivi la cosa come la vive lui, ora sono pure arrivati gli scrupoli...
.....ma perché continui ad assecondarlo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3372 ha detto:
			
		

> Io invece non riesco a capire.
> hai qualche scrupolo per Mattia,ì, non è un granché a letto, ti ha delusa pure fuori dal letto, chiaramente non vivi la cosa come la vive lui, ora sono pure arrivati gli scrupoli...
> .....ma perché continui ad assecondarlo?


questo è il quesito che mi pongo anche io...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (8 Giugno 2012)

Probabilmente perchè la sua immagine moderna di "maschio dominante" stuzzica l'ormone, più di femmina che di donna, di Tebe.


----------



## Tebe (8 Giugno 2012)

farfalla;bt3371 ha detto:
			
		

> Io la penso come Nausicaa. Siete presi entrambi come mi sembra giusto che sia. Non corri rischi come dicd Lothar, ti ripeto io ti cspisvo molto bene. Lui secondo me ti ha semplicemente detto che: sei un raggio di sole, ti vedrebbe anche più spesso ma nella sua vita c'é altro di più importante. *Tu ci sei nob vuole perderti ma non modifica la sua vita e i suoi impegni per te. Non ci leggo crisi di coscienza, scrupoli o altro. Mi sembra una coerente lettura della sua vita così come é oggi.*
> Per te non é un toy é un bel pensiero, un uomo che stimi che ti attira ecc... Lothar sbaglia alla grande..Mattia non corre rischi secondo me e sono certa che te la giocherai alla grande... Leggere la tua stpria sempre più mi ricorda la mia....


Sul neretto...forse sono davvero io che lo vedo più "scrupoloso" di quello che è.
Comunque stamattina gli ho mandato una mail perchè mi è venuto il dubbio che lui abbia percepito una lamentela su di noi, cosa assolutamente lontana da me. Anzi. Il mio messaggio era un ancora a cui lui avrebbe potuto attaccarsi benissimo per "troncare " la nostra storia senza il minimo dramma. Che però non ha usato.
Alla mail non ha risposto, come fa sempre quando "affrontiamo" qualcosa di troppo personale che in quel momento non è in grado di gestire...e lo fai poi in motel tra carezze e baci:mrgreen:
Il fatto che la storia con Manager ti ricordi la tua...cavolo...sicura ti faccia bene?
Poi io sono felice dei tuoi commenti, siamo particolarmente in "sinfonia" qui sul blog, non sempre nel forum...anche se tu dici che siamo più simili di quanto immagino:scared:



:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (8 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3372 ha detto:
			
		

> Io invece non riesco a capire.
> hai qualche scrupolo per Mattia,ì, non è un granché a letto, ti ha delusa pure fuori dal letto, chiaramente non vivi la cosa come la vive lui, ora sono pure arrivati gli scrupoli...
> .....*ma perché continui ad assecondarlo?*


Perchè è Alfa.
Perchè mi contrasta.
Perchè mi dice "sciocca" e io mi bagno.
Perchè la sua vena sul collo mi fa  venire voglia di morderlo. 
Perchè mi piace quando mi bacia. Ha labbra grandi che mi mangiano
Perchè mi disinnesca, come io disinnesco lui.
Perchè è uomo. Talmente uomo che solo questo  mi rimescola lo stomaco.



sto entrando in modalità porno.
Continuo?


----------



## Eliade (8 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3376 ha detto:
			
		

> Perchè è Alfa.
> Perchè mi contrasta.
> Perchè mi dice "sciocca" e io mi bagno.
> Perchè la sua vena sul collo mi fa  venire voglia di morderlo.
> ...


Si tebe, immagina tutti i porno che vuoi...ma ti rendi conto che oltre questo non c'è nulla. Che tutto questo tuo bagnarti si ferma li? Che fino ad ora non c'è il naturale seguito a tutti questi motivi?
Tutti questo tuoi perché non sono concretizzati in quasi nulla..
Abbi bontà, una volta e ok, due pure..tre e vabè capita...quattro..O_O

Se è così allora non avete bisogno del motel, ti dovrebbero bastare quelle due chiacchierate e qualche bacio.

a me sto manager mi pare tutto fumo e niente arrosto...


----------



## Cattivik (8 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3376 ha detto:
			
		

> Perchè è Alfa.
> Perchè mi contrasta.
> Perchè mi dice "sciocca" e io mi bagno.
> Perchè la sua vena sul collo mi fa  venire voglia di morderlo.
> ...


No conservati per lunedì 

Cattivik... Utopista


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (8 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3376 ha detto:
			
		

> Perchè è Alfa.
> Perchè mi contrasta.
> Perchè mi dice "sciocca" e io mi bagno.
> Perchè la sua vena sul collo mi fa  venire voglia di morderlo.
> ...


Appunto, e io che ho detto?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (8 Giugno 2012)

Cattivik;bt3378 ha detto:
			
		

> No conservati per lunedì
> 
> Cattivik... Utopista


Basta che non fa l' a-utopista, visto i trascorsi..........:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (8 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3381 ha detto:
			
		

> Appunto, e io che ho detto?


Ho risposto senza avere letto la tua risposta prima!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (8 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3383 ha detto:
			
		

> Ho risposto senza avere letto la tua risposta prima!


Quindi concordi?


----------



## Tebe (8 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3384 ha detto:
			
		

> Quindi concordi?


Si, anche se la parte stuzzicata è sia quella di femmina che di donna. In eguale misura.
E' un concentrato di testa e corpo.
Manca una delle due e Manager non è più Manager, anche se quella di testa direi che è la parte preponderante.
L'ho affrontato lavorativamente per mesi e fisicamente anche se mi piaceva non mi ha mai fatto saltare il trip erotico, quindi...direi che non è ormone.
E' venuto dopo la testa.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (8 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3385 ha detto:
			
		

> Si, anche se la parte stuzzicata è sia quella di femmina che di donna. In eguale misura.
> E' un concentrato di testa e corpo.
> Manca una delle due e Manager non è più Manager, anche se quella di testa direi che è la parte preponderante.
> L'ho affrontato lavorativamente per mesi e fisicamente anche se mi piaceva non mi ha mai fatto saltare il trip erotico, quindi...direi che non è ormone.
> E' venuto dopo la testa.


L'uso dei termini capisco che generi a volte confusione. Io intendo dire "femmina" e "donna" un po' come la dicotomia "istinto" e "ragione".

Il tizio ti piglia l'istinto. Sono convinto che ti pigli solo quello, ma non solo in senso fisico. Pure in senso, come dici tu "di testa". Alla fine è comunque l'istinto che ti porta verso una figura dominante. Il maschio che domina il suo territorio, ma che nello stesso tempo concede spazio al tuo "fattore alfa". Il grande guerriero che nel letto diventa la tua preda. Due ruoli opposti, a volte in contrasto con alcune tue pulsioni, tanto che il tuo personale elemento alfa a volte lascia spazio a fattori più recessivi, e ti trovi a desiderare di essere dominata pure nel letto.
Di testa ti piglia nel senso che il suo modo di dominare il suo territorio non è "fisico". La fisicità la senti addosso, mentre quello che ti piglia di testa è la sensazione di "potere" dato dal suo ruolo di comando. Istinto. Puro istinto femminile che davanti a queste cose si squaglia come neve al sole.

Il lato "donna" che intendo io è invece qualcosa che va oltre l'istinto, che anzi addirittura a volte ci cozza proprio, perchè fa sorgere questioni di orgoglio umano che si può sentire più o meno coscientemente limitato dall'influenza dei meri istinti.
In quello il tuo Manny non ti vale il chiodo per appenderlo al muro.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3375 ha detto:
			
		

> Sul neretto...forse sono davvero io che lo vedo più "scrupoloso" di quello che è.
> Comunque stamattina gli ho mandato una mail perchè mi è venuto il dubbio che lui abbia percepito una lamentela su di noi, cosa assolutamente lontana da me. Anzi. Il mio messaggio era un ancora a cui lui avrebbe potuto attaccarsi benissimo per "troncare " la nostra storia senza il minimo dramma. Che però non ha usato.
> Alla mail non ha risposto, come fa sempre quando "affrontiamo" qualcosa di troppo personale che in quel momento non è in grado di gestire...e lo fai poi in motel tra carezze e baci:mrgreen:
> Il fatto che la storia con Manager ti ricordi la tua...cavolo...sicura ti faccia bene?
> ...


Non mi fa più male ricordarmi la mia storia tranquilla.
Capisco bene quello che ti suscita quell'uomo...
Il mio non era un manager anzi tutt'altro ma manaher ha atteggiamenti che gli somigliano come quello di non rispondere a certe mail...poi per avere le risposte mi bastava stare sola con lui e guardarlo


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3376 ha detto:
			
		

> Perchè è Alfa.
> Perchè mi contrasta.
> Perchè mi dice "sciocca" e io mi bagno.
> Perchè la sua vena sul collo mi fa  venire voglia di morderlo.
> ...



Quotone


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3385 ha detto:
			
		

> Si, anche se la parte stuzzicata è sia quella di femmina che di donna. In eguale misura.
> E' un concentrato di testa e corpo.
> Manca una delle due e Manager non è più Manager, anche se quella di testa direi che è la parte preponderante.
> L'ho affrontato lavorativamente per mesi e fisicamente anche se mi piaceva non mi ha mai fatto saltare il trip erotico, quindi...direi che non è ormone.
> E' venuto dopo la testa.


Ok é ufficiale inizia a preoccuparti: siamo molto simili


----------



## Nocciola (8 Giugno 2012)

C'é una differenza: lui era MOLTO ALFA anche a letto


----------



## Tebe (8 Giugno 2012)

farfalla;bt3390 ha detto:
			
		

> C'é una differenza: lui era MOLTO ALFA anche a letto


bastarda......

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (8 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3386 ha detto:
			
		

> L'uso dei termini capisco che generi a volte confusione*. Io intendo dire "femmina" e "donna" un po' come la dicotomia "istinto" e "ragione".*
> 
> Il tizio ti piglia l'istinto. Sono convinto che ti pigli solo quello, ma non solo in senso fisico. Pure in senso, come dici tu "di testa". Alla fine è comunque l'istinto che ti porta verso una figura dominante. Il maschio che domina il suo territorio, ma che nello stesso tempo concede spazio al tuo "fattore alfa". Il grande guerriero che nel letto diventa la tua preda. Due ruoli opposti, a volte in contrasto con alcune tue pulsioni, tanto che il tuo personale elemento alfa a volte lascia spazio a fattori più recessivi, e ti trovi a desiderare di essere dominata pure nel letto.
> Di testa ti piglia nel senso che il suo modo di dominare il suo territorio non è "fisico". La fisicità la senti addosso, mentre quello che ti piglia di testa è la sensazione di "potere" dato dal suo ruolo di comando. Istinto. Puro istinto femminile che davanti a queste cose si squaglia come neve al sole.
> ...


Sul neretto, confermo la mia risposta quindi non sono molto d'accordo sulla tua analisi tebana, ma...può starci che ti abbia trasmesso questo.


----------



## Eliade (8 Giugno 2012)

farfalla;bt3390 ha detto:
			
		

> C'é una differenza: lui era MOLTO ALFA anche a letto


 Ohhh...ci siamo farfalla! Il tuo reggeva le tue aspettative.
Manager no, decisamente no!

Siamo passati dall'aspettarsi il DOM a letto, l'ALFE che la impalava a letto..........a passar sopra una cilecca, al calzino pirotecnico et al., all'avere un sesso molto moooooolto ma mooooolto più dolce di quel che si cercava (quando c'è), un bacio a porte aperte, alla delusione come persona, a...ecc...

Cioè io da una persona che cerca e ha delle aspettative ben precise, mi aspetto che lasci perdere il soggetto se non soddisfa quello che vogliamo.
Se invece, nonostante tutto, continuiamo e ci adattiamo al suo modo, molto differente da quel che cercavamo.
Beh, io qualche riflessione in più la farei.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (8 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3393 ha detto:
			
		

> Ohhh...ci siamo farfalla! Il tuo reggeva le tue aspettative.
> Manager no, decisamente no!
> 
> Siamo passati dall'aspettarsi il DOM a letto, l'ALFE che la impalava a letto..........a passar sopra una cilecca, al calzino pirotecnico et al., all'avere un sesso molto moooooolto ma mooooolto più dolce di quel che si cercava (quando c'è), un bacio a porte aperte, alla delusione come persona, a...ecc...
> ...


Che la manda in palla è il contrasto tra il desiderio di essere dominata (e qui ci vorrebbe il tipo di Farfy) e la necessità di mantenere un certo controllo (e qui ci sta il calzino pirotecnico).
Non è all'amore che non si comanda, ma all'istinto, e quando ci si trova con due istinti contrastanti, son cazzi perchè subentra l'indecisione.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (8 Giugno 2012)

Intendo dire che il contrasto non è tra istinto e ragione, conflitto nel quale avrebbe senza dubbio vinto Mattia, ma tra due istinti contrastanti che offuscano la capacità di Tebe di mantenere un controllo umano sulle pulsioni di femmina.


----------



## Tebe (8 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3395 ha detto:
			
		

> Intendo dire che il contrasto non è tra istinto e ragione, conflitto nel quale avrebbe senza dubbio vinto Mattia, ma tra due istinti contrastanti c*he offuscano la capacità di Tebe di mantenere un controllo umano sulle pulsioni di femmina.*


ma chi vuole mantenere il controllo sulle mie pulsioni da femmina?
E' quello che mi intrippa.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (8 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3396 ha detto:
			
		

> ma chi vuole mantenere il controllo sulle mie pulsioni da femmina?
> E' quello che mi intrippa.


Certo, ma nel frattempo c'è quel briciolo di buonsenso tuo malgrado che ti fa inquieta, che ti rende indecisa invece che goderti il tuo gorillone. Se le menate che ti fai fossero solo tra Tarzan e calzino avresti già trovato pace e te la godresti e basta, invece sei ancora li che ti fai domande.


----------



## Tebe (8 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3397 ha detto:
			
		

> Certo, ma nel frattempo c'è quel briciolo di buonsenso tuo malgrado che ti fa inquieta, che ti rende indecisa invece che goderti il tuo gorillone. Se le menate che ti fai fossero solo tra Tarzan e calzino avresti già trovato pace e te la godresti e basta, *invece sei ancora li che ti fai domande.*


si. E sto cominciando a pensare che sia anche questa parte dell'alchimia.
Perchè non mi sono mai confrontata con un uomo come manager in questa situazione.
Perchè ho perso l'abitudine a tradire. Perchè sono ancora cresciuta e i tradimenti alla mia età magari sono diversi da quelli fatti a 30.
Ci sono un sacco di perchè in questa storia e comunque questo blog è il mio sfogatoio dove lascio fluire tutto con uguale importanza.
Scrivo. Mi libero. Poi rileggo e decido.

Meglio che lo psichiatra!:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (9 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3400 ha detto:
			
		

> si. E sto cominciando a pensare che sia anche questa parte dell'alchimia.
> Perchè non mi sono mai confrontata con un uomo come manager in questa situazione.
> Perchè ho perso l'abitudine a tradire. Perchè sono ancora cresciuta e i tradimenti alla mia età magari sono diversi da quelli fatti a 30.
> Ci sono un sacco di perchè in questa storia e comunque questo blog è il mio sfogatoio dove lascio fluire tutto con uguale importanza.
> ...


Voglio essere pagata!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (9 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3405 ha detto:
			
		

> Voglio essere pagata!


Io pure!


----------



## Eliade (9 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3413 ha detto:
			
		

> Io pure!


Mettiti in fila...ci sono prima io...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (9 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3414 ha detto:
			
		

> Mettiti in fila...ci sono prima io...


Guarda che se io sto dietro.... mi appoggio.......:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (9 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3417 ha detto:
			
		

> Guarda che se io sto dietro.... mi appoggio.......:mrgreen:


Ecco bravo, appoggiati al muro così non cadi...:carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2012)

Volli, volli, fortissimamente volli... poi feci i conti con quello che avevo trovato... e cominciai a dover trovare dei motivi perchè mi piacesse tanto... dato che non era quello che volevo. Lo sembrava all'inizio, eh? Ma poi... Quando abbiamo trovato quello che volevamo, smettiamo di farci domande.


----------

